# Introduction



## Residential Only (Oct 27, 2016)

Residential Only said:


> Hello my people.
> Quick intro.
> 23+ year. Union trained SF,Ca. Left hall to open service company at 25. Painful learning lessons galore. Relocated to Houston area few years ago. Managed a Lg. Service company and learned many things. #1 ethics start at ownership. If not than EVERYTHING IS NEGOTIABLE. Left and opened my Service company. 100% residential services. Did very well first 1.5 years and the growth is beginning. VOMIT.....
> So long a road to walk. Just keep eye on the flag.
> ...


" Integrity can not be bought or sold, only given away freely by its owner when no one is looking"
Richard L. Yep that ones mine


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome aboard. Have fun.
P&L


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

dont quite get all your cali english, but it sounds like youve had a rough trip. welcome and maybe learn to the road less painful!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck with your business.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard Resi Only! There is a plethora of knowledge around here. Take some time and read through older threads a bit.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome to ET Resi ... glad to have you here :thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to ET Resi, ~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

You might want to cut back a little on the evening sauce.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Bit of a confusing post. (VOMIT......?):001_huh:

Well anyways welcome to the forum.


----------

